# Under-bumper Grommet light reverse lights



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone uses clear/white LED grommet lights as reverse lights. I am curious as to how bright they are. Also, has anyone used grommet lights in general as reverse lights? I am thinking of making a boxed in/L bracket to mount grommet reverse lights underneath my rear bumper. I plan on having 2 lights on either side of the receiver, with the two middle lights pointing straight back and the two outside lights angled to the outside. Any input/experience/ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The grommet lights are very popular in big rigs, trailers, and custom bodies. They should work fine. LED reverse lights are very expensive, which is a killer. Unfortunately, there isn't any uniform measurement of light output, yet.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

my buddy just picked up some the leds ur talking about for about 25 each we'll see how bright they are


----------



## M1N1TRK (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I did just what you want to do to the back of your truck and I installed 4 gromet mount LED lights and to be honest with you so far I am not impressed with them. They do light up right behind you well but they do not project the light any distance from the truck. I was actually goign to start looking fora set of regular bulbs or to see if they make a set of halogen style lights like that.

I will take some pictures tomorrow night and post them up here sopeople can see what they look like


----------



## 2TallDB (Oct 5, 2009)

So last year I installed cheep 20$ fog lights under the bumper.(not the LED kind) This year one has burned out, no big deal it was only 20$. I read the last few posts and am looking forward to hear what you have come up with. They sell those led lights on eBay for just under 20$. I'm at a cross roads should I spend the 100$ on the receiver light plug in? is it worth it? Are the LED worth buying or buy just the regular bulb kind?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

led is not for lighting up behind you...its for the white light you can see as a reverse signal...

led= not bright

regular halogens in the ovals is what you want.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I have installed several sets of LED reverse lights and they were very bright. You get what you pay for. A cheap set off E-Bay for 20$ is only going to accomplish what Dissociative posted above. If you spend the money and get a set that is designed well, you will be very happy. Contrary to what 2COR517 said, there is a uniform measurement for light outputs, it's called a lumen.

You may want to check out my links on this thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88630

Non-Oval type:

http://www.soundoffsignal.com/indexpages/warnamber/worklights_index.htm

http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=12&cat_id=74&prod_id=408

Oval type:

http://www.soundoffsignal.com/bus-truck/backup/bu_O6prem.htm


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

The grommet mount reverse lights wont give you any more light than your stock reverse lights. Buy some real 55w halogen backup lights if you want to see behind you, I prefer the 26 series KC flood lights, very nice lights, only $70 for the pair. I have a set of LED grommet mounts on the back of my trailer, I paid $150 for them, and looking at them straight on, they're really bright, but they do nothing for lighting up the area behind the trailer at night...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

M1N1TRK;810767 said:


> They do light up right behind you well but they do not project the light any distance from the truck.





Dissociative;850771 said:


> led is not for lighting up behind you...its for the white light you can see as a reverse signal...
> 
> led= not bright
> 
> regular halogens in the ovals is what you want.


/\ /\ /\ /\

What they said.



SafetyLighting;850839 said:


> I have installed several sets of LED reverse lights and they were very bright.


Sorry, those posts are accurate. LED's have a different kind of light, I'm not a scientist, so I can't give you the details, but it is. It does NOT reflect off buildings\signs\etc as halogens and strobes do, which IMO is great because you don't get a seizure or go dizzy plowing in tight areas or between buildings.

While they may be bright, they do not project a long beam of light as halogens or HID's do. They make great flood lights, but not spot lights.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;850959 said:


> /\ /\ /\ /\
> 
> What they said.
> 
> ...


One of the reasons for the lack of reflection is that LED's only emit the wavelength of the color specified, unlike other forms of light which emit on all wavelengths.

As far as the use of LED's for back-up or work lights, it will end up being a matter of perception. As I said, I have installed several quality LED worklights and the end users prefer them over their halogen counterparts. I personally use a set on my daily driver as reverse lights and they are well worth the cost, especially since they are much smaller than the halogen housings I would have to use for an equal light output.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

lets see some action pictures of these higher quality led lights John


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I know there are some pics on the websites but I will take some from my installations. Might take a day or two though.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

SafetyLighting;850974 said:


> especially since they are much smaller than the halogen housings I would have to use for an equal light output.


Really? An oval light is 2"x6" plus the grommet and bracket. The KC's are 2"x6", and there's no additional grommet or flange around the light, just a bracket to mount them to the bumper. The 55w halogen KC's will put an incandescent or LED oval light to shame.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Has anyone OTHER than SafetyLighting used LEDs for work/backup lighting? It's frustrating to get so many different opinions from folks that have apparently used only one type. I know my little tiny 2-AA LED maglight will light up the whole back yard. I don't need a reflective range of 2 miles, just to see 75 feet behind my truck.

I'm talking work/flood/backup lights. Not signal lights. There's no doubt an LED makes a better signal light than an incandescent.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

2COR517;851339 said:


> Has anyone OTHER than SafetyLighting used LEDs for work/backup lighting? It's frustrating to get so many different opinions from folks that have apparently used only one type. I know my little tiny 2-AA LED maglight will light up the whole back yard. I don't need a reflective range of 2 miles, just to see 75 feet behind my truck.
> 
> I'm talking work/flood/backup lights. Not signal lights. There's no doubt an LED makes a better signal light than an incandescent.


Here ya go boss... LED's on the trailer cost $150/pair, and straight on, they're quite bright, but they suck at lighting up the area behind the trailer, hence the floods. Floods on the truck are KC 26 series 55w halogens that cost $70/pair. I know which one's I'd rather have lighting up the pole behind me...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Palmer, while I don't own any, I have seen them in person. I was hoping that eventually I would be able to switch all my trucks backup lights to LED's to reduce electrical draw. After seeing them, I realized that they are bright (don't think anyone is debating that) but they don't "throw" light far enough IMHO to use for high speed backing up. 

For lighting up an area for working, great, like hooking up a trailer, but for lighting up a long distance, not so great. I still have a use for some, just not as many as I was hoping.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are some DOT approved LED headlights. These are the 7" rounds like you seen in Jeeps and older trucks.

http://www.truck-lite.com/webapp/wc...10001&storeId=10001&productId=64057&langId=-1

I think that LEDs will eventually take over, but it's a while yet. Like everyone, I like the LEDs for the reduced amp draw. But you will see that these headlights draw almost as much as normal lights on high beam. These would still be good from a service life perspective though. I think for what it would cost to upfit your truck with QUALITY all LED illumination, you could add a second alternator. And I think we would all rather have that.....


----------



## 2TallDB (Oct 5, 2009)

I do appreciate all the advice and answers. With all thats been said Ive decided to go with the LED. Hell they were only 15$. if they make it threw this season ill be happy. Thanks again


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

I have LED Flood lights as my back up lights and are amazing at lighting!!

I have tints on my front windows...Looks like daylight backing up now!!!

I'll get some pics and post them tomorrow!


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

here is what i have on my truck


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

got them at napa they are part # 610 wd


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Napa doesn't list and lumens/wattage specs on their website.

Mike - how do you like these lights?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i am not above saying there are some VERY EXPENSIVE leds that will do OK as work lights...

but half the money for double the output keeps me in halogen...

then again.......after i see some pics i may have to try theses


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dissociative;854042 said:


> i am not above saying there are some VERY EXPENSIVE leds that will do OK as work lights...
> 
> but half the money for double the output keeps me in halogen...
> 
> then again.......after i see some pics i may have to try theses


Agree 100%


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

i like them very bright i think they 55watt light will look later got two more to put on


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I took some pics of the SoundOff LED Alley lights that I use as reverse lights on my Charger. As I said, they are a lot smaller than the halogen lights I would have to use to get the same output. I like them, but to each their own.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Now I will post the link, LOLOL.

http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t51/SafetyLighting/Demo Charger/


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

SafetyLighting;854121 said:


> Now I will post the link, LOLOL.
> 
> http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t51/SafetyLighting/Demo Charger/


The reflection off the shed tells the whole story. They look bright head on, but the reflection leaves a lot to be desired. I'll stick with the Halogens...


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

here is both LED and halogen

Whelen 500 Series LED revere they look great 









halogen they may be changed to LED soon 









whelen 
http://whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/illumination.php

i know a guy who has one of these as a back up light 
http://whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=0&cat_id=74&prod_id=442


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

From what I've seen is just what most are saying. LED's are bright head on or for flashing but not for lighting up an area to see. The LED take downs/alley lights on my patrol car (whelen liberty lightbar) are insanely bright.They do a great job blinding people so they can't see what I'm doing and where I'm at. But I wouldn't stick a pair of those lights on the back of my truck. The best lights I have seen yet are on Deere construction machines (dozers, loaders and backhoes). Those puppies can light up a field. I plan on putting the KC lights on the back of my truck. Once I get a backrack, probably throw more halogen lights on it so I can see when I'm working late. I've had to use our animal control van a couple times for things and it has LED work lights in the back...they suck! Just what I've observed.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

actually some of the newer led stuff makes for some amazing working lights. the whelen pioneer is a insane light


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Grote makes a couple amazing led flood lights, not cheap however.

http://grote.com/product.php?product_number=63571


----------



## WOLF8294 (Jul 17, 2006)

Saw Hoss - go to www.pro-hitch.com and check those out.. quick to install - no tools - just a suggestion - and if you back into a pile - well if it were my truck id be real upset if i saw ya back into a pile!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SafetyLighting;854120 said:


> I took some pics of the SoundOff LED Alley lights that I use as reverse lights on my Charger. As I said, they are a lot smaller than the halogen lights I would have to use to get the same output. I like them, but to each their own.


Hmmm, I could see a couple of those in my bumper since OEM reverse lights SUCK.

Not for plowing, but for normal backing up.

Very nice.


----------

